# Need pics/description of crawlspace to basement conversion.



## jowint (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently found a nice piece of property in the country with a double wide trailer on it.
I'm not sure if I want to build a house on the property where the double wide sits,( most likely 5 years from now) or just add on to it, but in the meantime I need to do some repairs on the doublewide so my college age Daughter can live there as it's near her college.
I am not sure if I want to simply add on to the doublewide and dig a basement on the addition or go ahead and have a basement dug underneath the entire doublewide.

I want to have this done by the time I am ready to move to this property.

The only reason I am considering saving the double wide is because it is actually a very well built model and is only 15 years old-just neglected by previous owner.

This may turn into a restoration thread in the making.

Can someone provide a couple links with pics on how to convert a crawlspace into a basement?


----------



## joecaption (Apr 4, 2011)

It's never a good idea to try and convert a crawl space to a basement.
You would have to dig out under the old footings to build the new foundation.
No mater how you add on or try to fix up a double wide it's still always going to be a double wide and valued as such if you ever try and sell it.


----------



## jowint (Apr 4, 2011)

joecaption said:


> It's never a good idea to try and convert a crawl space to a basement.
> You would have to dig out under the old footings to build the new foundation.
> No mater how you add on or try to fix up a double wide it's still always going to be a double wide and valued as such if you ever try and sell it.



Yeah my thoughts exactly, seems like a whole lot of unnecessary work.

The good thing about it is there is enough room to build another home on an adjacent lot.

Decisions, decisions.


----------

